# If the United States truly collapsed would you move somewhere else?



## Mr. ShadowCreek (Jul 28, 2021)

Let's say the woke left took over the government completely. They repealed the Constriction and put in their own making the U.S. a socialist's country.  Doing something as simple as misgendering is punishible by death or jail time if you're lucky. CRT is taught in all schools. Guns are outlawed. Etc etc Some states rebel against all this and try breaking apart in a new civil war. 

Would you stay and accept the countries collapse

or

Would you move somewhere else and only move back if the country went back to normal. If so where would you move?


----------



## Toolbox (Jul 28, 2021)

I'd move into the ground.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jul 28, 2021)

If America truly goes under like that the rest of the world, or at least countries stable enough you'd want to live in them are doomed.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Jul 28, 2021)

I am committing dank memes to memory, so that we'll have good times in the gulag.


----------



## Oughtism (Jul 28, 2021)

I recently left the US (TMI me if you want), but not because I think I'm better off elsewhere. If shit hits the fan, the poop will reach most places that the majority of people would consider moving to. Space has become less independent over the past 100 years. Most land is equally fucked.

Seize the day faggots.


----------



## draggs (Jul 28, 2021)

No, I would join the Continental Congress Army and restore liberty to the land


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 28, 2021)

I'd probably carve out a fiefdom, to re-establish a portion of the usa.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Jul 28, 2021)

draggs said:


> No, I would join the Continental Congress Army and restore liberty to the land



Something something, in Dixieland I'll make my stand. I'll live and die in Dixie.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Jul 28, 2021)

Mr. ShadowCreek said:


> Let's say the woke left took over the government completely. They repealed the Constriction and put in their own making the U.S. a socialist's country.  Doing something as simple as misgendering is punishible by death or jail time if you're lucky. CRT is taught in all schools. Guns are outlawed. Etc etc Some states rebel against all this and try breaking apart in a new civil war.
> 
> Would you stay and accept the countries collapse
> 
> ...


Lol if they tried something like that the entire midwest and south(excluding major cities) would tell them to fuck off then promptly secede.


----------



## Pixy (Jul 28, 2021)

You wouldn't have a chance to move, for a collapse is the moment the UN Black Helicopters start flying.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 28, 2021)

I don't know if I'd survive the collapse


----------



## draggs (Jul 28, 2021)

contradiction of terns said:


> Something something, in Dixieland I'll make my stand. I'll live and die in Dixie.


We'll ally with the French and the Dutch and the Spanish again and give the Tories another lashing


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 28, 2021)

If I had the means, I would go to Iceland. It looks cool.


----------



## serious n00b (Jul 28, 2021)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> I am committing dank memes to memory, so that we'll have good times in the gulag.


"Hey uh, remember that "DISGUSTANG" video where the kids forgot to flush the toilet?"


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jul 28, 2021)

I have friends/business associates in Mexico who recently had the chance to move to the US. They declined saying they're probably better off staying where they are long term. Sample size of 1, but I think the writing on the wall is becoming evident.


----------



## NuII's Dad (Jul 28, 2021)

NO, i will never leave the continental united states. I will also certainly not be leaving on september the 25th 2021


----------



## Cabelaz (Jul 28, 2021)

No, we're crabs in a bucket and if I have to die  to hyper advanced gay jewish space communism you do too


----------



## Question Mark (Jul 28, 2021)

Relevant


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 28, 2021)

I'd probably pull a reverse hand maid tale society too, but instead of women being wombs, to repopulate the earth, the incels and chads will be forcible seed givers giving seed to the middle and upper class ladies, state mandating women to forcibly get pregnant is technically a costly endeavor and a limited time frame as women can feasibly give birth for so long with out prolasping their uterus and can only remain fetile for so long too, whereas pulling a reverse repopulantist society with men being forced to breed like rabbits would be a lower cost option and can technically perform indefinately, with upkeep costs being food clothing housing and health care, and capacity to impregnate multi women a day. with an increased population I can build an army, and with an army I can take over territory inch by inch and once accomplishi abolish repopulation and restore american values and ideas, with a fresh set of population already indoctrinated to love america liberity and freedom.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Jul 29, 2021)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> If I had the means, I would go to Iceland. It looks cool.


But isn't Greenland... cooler?


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Jul 29, 2021)

Oughtism said:


> I recently left the US (TMI me if you want), but not because I think I'm better off elsewhere. If shit hits the fan, the poop will reach most places that the majority of people would consider moving to. Space has become less independent over the past 100 years. Most land is equally fucked.
> 
> Seize the day faggots.


I mean, given it's the USA that's exported troonery, wokery and the fucking cancer that is critical race theory, as well unabashed appeasement of people nursing grudges over slavery their own countrymen sold them into, and which ended hundreds of years back, as well as token diversity hires and racism against white people, it's the USA which has caused this shit. It's the USA which has exported this cancer to the rest of the world. And if the USA collapses from it, it'll serve them right for fucking us all over.


----------



## JosephStalin (Jul 29, 2021)

Just don't see it happening.  Don't see "woke" lasting that much longer, backlash growing steadily.

You REALLY don't want a civil war in a country as heavily nuclear-armed as the USA.  No idea if some faction might decide to drop a nuke on or fire one at someone else.  Russia/China may get concerned about something heading their way and they launch, etc. 

Having said that, I see another civil war as featuring a lot of cyberwarfare.   If it gets down to red fighting blue, red wins.  Blue far outnumbered and outgunned.   Military could well devolve into red/blue factions.  Don't believe present general officer buttsnorkeling of wokeists is going over well with everyone in the military.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Jul 29, 2021)

No if it were to happen, they'd probably lose to another country in less than a year. Maybe the united states of Zimbabwe.


----------



## Sithis (Jul 29, 2021)

No, because there are no comparable countries that would suit my particular needs and tastes, that I would feel competent to survive in.
I feel confident that if shit were to really hit the fan, whether that involves a societal collapse or just a takeover by commies, I have enough knowledge and skillset to rough it for as long as possible without every day of my life being a panic situation. I know where to go, how to communicate with the people I want to communicate with, how to survive.
If I were to go to another country I'd pretty much have to go to an English speaking one to truly feel competent - even if I learned another language to mastery I wouldn't feel confident enough in my translation skills to not think people were secretly planning shit behind my back.
Also the land and layout. I've moved around the US enough in my life that regardless of the part of the country I'm in I still have some familiarity with local flora/fauna and could find some way to live off the land. That all goes out the window when you switch environments and climates completely.
I figure that even if it's a commie takeover, I'm a small enough fry who doesn't really get involved with shit and isn't bothering anyone, so hopefully they'd take the same approach with me the Soviets took with siberian natives when they just let them fuck off in their miserable snow and mud huts in peace. If it's a full shit hits the fan scenario that's actually preferable because the lines become clearer and it's not a worry of "I might get tossed in the gulag if one of the secret police spots me out past martial law curfew" it's "as long as I can have enough food and water and keep others away from me I'll be fine"


----------



## LaxerBRO (Jul 29, 2021)

Mr. ShadowCreek said:


> Let's say the woke left took over the government completely. They repealed the Constriction and put in their own making the U.S. a socialist's country.  Doing something as simple as misgendering is punishible by death or jail time if you're lucky. CRT is taught in all schools. Guns are outlawed. Etc etc Some states rebel against all this and try breaking apart in a new civil war.
> 
> Would you stay and accept the countries collapse
> 
> ...


They can write all the laws they want. It does not make them bulletproof. Honestly, most leftists are infatuated with social media so I could probably find out where they will be and kill them in this hypothetical world.

I like to think I could kill close to a dozen high profile socialist politicians before I am killed or captured.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 29, 2021)

I live in Canada. Is that country gonna collapse too?


----------



## Toolbox (Jul 30, 2021)

Fliddaroonie said:


> I mean, given it's the USA that's exported troonery, wokery and the fucking cancer that is critical race theory, as well unabashed appeasement of people nursing grudges over slavery their own countrymen sold them into, and which ended hundreds of years back, as well as token diversity hires and racism against white people, it's the USA which has caused this shit. It's the USA which has exported this cancer to the rest of the world. And if the USA collapses from it, it'll serve them right for fucking us all over.


Wasn't Germany one of the true originators? The Nazis were burning troon related shit as soon as they could, which had been created in house. Then barely two decades after the war and the government was housing orphan children with pedophiles. I guess maybe a lot of this didn't end up being exported because it was either hush hush or culled earlier, but degeneracy always find a way.


----------



## Son of Odin (Jul 31, 2021)

Look anywhere where there was a "collapse" and life as a refugee or a bystander sucks. It also costs money to move, and if there's one thing refugees from war-torn shitholes don't have it's money.

Plus this is my home, I've planted trees and put blood sweat and tears into my home. I'd rather stay and die fighting alongside the rebels in OP's scenario.


----------



## OrionBalls (Jul 31, 2021)

I'd stay. Plenty of good earth here, still.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank fuck I don't live in the US of A.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Jul 31, 2021)

Where else could I go and be reasonably safe and comfortable? Would I be welcomed? Would my efforts to adapt work? Would my attempts to survive be in vain? Where could I possibly go and expect life to be even remotely normal?

There seems to more questions than answers to this situation.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jul 31, 2021)

I will say about this what I say about Mexicans, Californians, New Yorkers, etc.:

Go back and fix your shit instead of dumping it on my lawn.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Jul 31, 2021)

This is the beginning of the plot to the movie and book The Postman. I'd say there's lots to gain by staying and rebuilding. Collapse just means opportunity to learn from the past and make better societies.


----------



## lurk_moar (Aug 1, 2021)

I live right on the border with Canada. I cannot practice my vocation there, unfortunately. According to Norwegian and Swedish citizenship laws, I am ineligible because Norweigian citizenship would end with my dad, not me, and well, Swedish citizenship would end with my mom. 

You get Norwegian citizenship maternally and Swedish citizenship paternally, so I am fucked.


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Aug 1, 2021)

Everywhere else is just as fucked as the US. If they aren't wokified they're a third-world shithole.

Tell you what: once the Taliban reclaims Afghanistan and kills all the pedo warlords living in the mountainsides with their boy brides, I'll live there. If World War III starts, I'll convert to Islam and find my own Afghani cave to live in and smoke poppy latex until I die.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Aug 1, 2021)

I would simply "dead name" the woke regime members until they 41% themselves.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 1, 2021)

A post-ruin US would still be at least one to two steps above most other places in the world.


----------



## stares at error messages (Aug 1, 2021)

Wheels are already in-motion.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Aug 1, 2021)

Nah I'll lead my own warlord faction.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Aug 2, 2021)

Absolutely not. A good reason to send politicians to Lumbridge is exactly what I've been waiting for.



Solar Eclipse Paradox said:


> I live in Canada. Is that country gonna collapse too?


Yes, but the leaves have been suckling on tiny chink acorn chodes for a few solid years now, so that buys you some time, possibly.



The Curmudgeon said:


> Where else could I go and be reasonably safe and comfortable? Would I be welcomed? Would my efforts to adapt work? Would my attempts to survive be in vain? Where could I possibly go and expect life to be even remotely normal?
> 
> There seems to more questions than answers to this situation.


Your first two questions are irrelevant, as safety, comfort, and acceptance are things for people who have a functioning society. Your middle two are entirely up to you. Your last one?

lol

lmao


----------



## niqlo (Aug 2, 2021)

The entire reason the second amendment and stuff even exists, is to prevent a scenario like that from happening. If people's guns were forcibly taken from them, then they would fight back, and prevent it from happening. There are way more guns than people in the US, so I don't see how that could even happen. It won't.

If society collapsed and/or war happened in the US, then I'd probably travel there and hang out, talk to different people, take some videos, etc. It'd certainly be interesting.


----------



## Demon King (Dec 7, 2021)

Id probably move to a small tropical island and hope china doesn't invade it. Spend the rest of my life spear fishing.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Dec 8, 2021)

Since I live in the middle of the Alaskan bush I might just try to retreat *into* the country and fight against the enemy asymmetrically. Who knows- if I play my cards right maybe I'll get lost in the bush for so long someone sends some gonzo journalist decades later to tell me the war's been over for years like those old Japanese Holdouts in the south pacific. Worst case scenario I can try to flee across the pond to Kamchatka.

At the end of the day, an insurgency/civil war/rebellion in the rural parts of America (especially the midwest "flyover" states like Wyoming and Kansas) would utterly cripple any attempt at a centralized government because of:

1. the US Military's historic track record of abysmal failure against even the most poorly-funded, ragtag guerillas (see Afghanistan)
2. the widespread availability of military grade firearms (a semi-automatic FN-FAL is technically military-grade) as well as the fact that IEDs are extremely easy to make with household materials- roadside IEDs were the bane of many people in Iraq and Afghanistan
3. A extremely pissed-off veteran class who nonsensically believe conflicts like Afghanistan and Vietnam were only lost due to "political failures" like the old German "stab-in-the-back" myth
4. All-too-eager foreign rivals that would be chomping at the bit to send aid- both in terms of materials and "advisors" (China and Russia would probably spearhead some kind of "Shanghai Treaty Organization Intervention Force")

The insurgency itself doesn't even have to be some unified entity- civil wars like Syria have shown the coalitions and "enemy of my enemy" agreements between various pissant factions/warlord cliques/militias can has strong enough to cripple the governments they fight against. Plus- I imagine racial tensions in the US especially would probably lead to alot of pogroms/massacres/war rape like you saw between all the various ethnic groups in Yugoslavia during it's breakdown.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Dec 8, 2021)

The US isn't going to fall like that. I see it very unlikely that the US is going to go out with such a "bang" and more like a whimper. Gone are the days of major superpowers being destroyed by massive rebellions, or foreign conquest. Its going to be akin to the Soviet Union dissolving in 1991 except more autistic. Is it impossible? No, but like I said highly unlikely. 

Even if a Civil War 2:Electric Boogaloo did kick off it would be a very long time for the "winning" faction to be able to consolidate power over the defeated. Hell it took the union awhile to completely stamp out the confederacy remnants IRL, and we can clearly see confederate spirit still alive even today somewhat. That was only mostly the Eastern part of the country almost 200 years ago, so imagine now having to deal with the fucking Rocky Mountains, the entire midwest, and everywhere in between. I would not want to be the people in charge of cleaning that mess up. Not to mention the massive geopolitical shitshow such an event would be. We could talk about that one for hours.

But the OPs question wasn't whether or not its possible.

If the US did truly go out in that way then depending on my age, and ability I would certainly try to find the side that best lines up with my beliefs and fight to the bitter end to see this nation live. If i'm too old and useless on the field, I would try anyway to help out, or if the situation was truly hopeless where every side is just fucking trash regardless of who wins I would gather as much as my family as I could and seek asylum somewhere. Where? I don't know since the entire world would be in chaos trying to get with the situation and Canada would lock down their border hard.


----------



## Enjoy_the_Soylence (Dec 8, 2021)

Where the fuck is left to escape to if the US collapses? Maybe some South Pacific island but the rest of the West is already sliding into totalitarianism. At least some states are fighting back against the Feds.


----------



## Ona Quest (Dec 8, 2021)

So, immigrants are bad, unless you want to be an immigrant


----------



## Uncle Remus (Dec 8, 2021)

Shit I don't even live in the US, I guess I might try join la raza ese


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Dec 8, 2021)

ZeCommissar said:


> Where? I don't know since the entire world would be in chaos trying to get with the situation and Canada would lock down their border hard.


This time, there would be no America to escape to.


----------



## Certified_Autist (Dec 9, 2021)

Probably wouldn't leave. No experience living elsewhere and I have the advantage here of knowing the terrain and speaking the language. Plus America is a big country.  So even if the government collapses/turns evil, there are still plenty of isolated places to hide.

If I absolutely had to leave I'd probably go to Latin America or Siberia. Same reasoning as staying in America; even if the governments are shit, there's lots of wilderness where you can avoid them.



Enjoy_the_Soylence said:


> Where the fuck is left to escape to if the US collapses? Maybe some South Pacific island but the rest of the West is already sliding into totalitarianism. At least some states are fighting back against the Feds.



South Pacific will likely be Chinese if it comes to that. Maybe if you're lucky it will be Japanese instead.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 9, 2021)

Nowhere, I'd laugh until I realized where I was living and fall into a funk.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Dec 9, 2021)

If I have my terminal degree by then I can basically go anywhere on Earth. The problem is that if you go to Eastern Europe, you're close to Russia. If you go to the South Pacific, you're near China. TBH, I would move to places as far and as least interesting to super-powers as possible.

Here are Secret Asshole's Top Countries for when the US' asshole implodes. If there's enough interest I'll do more. But today, we go over a minor meme country is Belize.

*Belize



*
I know, there's a 'Better Call Saul' Joke in here, but hear me out.

Pros:
- English is the Official and National Language, so you don't have to learn a new language.
- The Second most spoken language is Spanish, which is Easy to Learn
- Its Anthem is the 'Land of the Free'
- It has the lowest population density of Central America
- It is warm year round.
- Primarily a Protestant and Catholic Country
- Low Cost of Living
- Holidays Resemble Christian and US Holidays
- Nobody is going to Invade Belize any time soon
- Far enough away to avoid a world war and nuclear holocaust
- Tax Haven
- Culturally Close to what you're used to

Cons
- High Income Inequality (Though coming from the US, your money and education will give a leg up)
- Crime against tourists and expats is increasing, but you just have to watch your surroundings
- Might want to spend a bit more money for a nice neighborhood

Belize is basically what I call the 'lazy man's option'. It isn't Europe, it isn't squashed between super powers, its close enough in culture and the United States where you'll be able to live comftorably.


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 9, 2021)

Not American, but Canadian so American in all but name. I'd try to seek out a likeminded commune/town in the metric fuck-off tons of wilderness we have. Try to live like that.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 9, 2021)

You don't move into another home just because your present one was dirtied.

I was born and raised in the States. This is my home, for better or worse. As such, in some indelible measure-- no matter how small-- I'm responsible not only for how my present neighborhood, town, county, state and nation's society have shaped up, but how they will shape up. Not only is escaping this country specifically to evade its downfall an improper abdication of this responsibility, but I risk bringing the malignant attitudes that contributed to the downfall of my country to other countries. Alternatively, the lack of action I manifested that allowed the ruin of this country to come to pass will again manifest when faced with the decline of that country. Will I then move again, as many times as I "need" to, and become no more than a vagrant? Or will I do what I can to fight against the decline of said country when I didn't do so for my former home?

Becoming a resident of another country isn't the issue, but rather it's the motivations in moving that must be scrutinized. Ultimately, I may consider moving elsewhere for the sake of my wife and children, but regarding myself, I must above all develop myself into someone capable of fulfilling the aforementioned responsibility I have regarding the future of the society wherein I live.

It isn't as if this country is decaying because of other nations pushing their war power down on us. All the problems that we face, that we complain about-- they're ultimately the product of a cascade of poor decisions from individuals and the communities wherein they dwell, that are both reflective of their societies and influence them in their consequences. The politicians we deride don't arise from a void, but come from our communities. Money from foreign entities that is allegedly used to subvert us can only work if we allow it to, and we do. To fix many of the issues we rail on about requires a great deal of sacrifice, of self-yoking, of loin-girding, of discipline-- all of which we presently aren't willing to do.

But that's the only way this comes close to stopping.


----------



## Jarch6 (Dec 12, 2021)

I expect a slow managed decline (boiling the proverbial frogs is the plan as it ensures that people will never rise up against them), if the regime was ever threatened to the point it needed to manifest its power openly I can't imagine what would happen to the world. I do know that the reach of their tentacles will try to drag as many people down with them and that those with any sort of power will cling on until the bitter end. If I ever felt that where I lived was becoming unliveable I would definitely move in with family members in Central America.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 14, 2021)

It's Current Year. Where could one move if the USA collapsed?

It could be better if one could leave this crazy evil planet.

(space travel to orbit doesn't count too much as spaceflight)


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 14, 2021)

All the English speaking countries are shit and suck ass. What's happening to Australia will happen here.


----------

